# DC-Bibliothek fehlt bei SISTEMA



## Tatjana (8 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir fehlt die DC-Bibliothek in SISTEMA, das heiß wenn ich den DC über "DC-Bewertung durch der angewendeten Maßnahme" anklicke dann müsste die Bibliothek zu sehen sein, bei fehlt sie aber. Weiß jemand woran das liegt???


----------



## Tommi (8 Januar 2012)

Also, bei mir ist sie da...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
mach doch mal einen Screenshot und stell diesen hier rein.


----------



## Wignatz (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich glaube ich habe dasselbe Problem wie Tatjana...
Siehe Screenshot!

Bibliothek ist nicht anwählbar bzw. erscheint nicht.


----------



## Profilator (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

liegt vermutl. an der Auflösung / Einstellung deines Bildschirm.
Hatte ich auch auf meinem Laptop. Der Knopf "Bibliothek" ist quasi "unterhalb" des Bildausschnitt
im Screenshot.



MfG


----------



## Andreas Koenig (9 Januar 2012)

Das ist plausibel. ich hab auf meinem geringauflösenden Laptop mit den teils starren Fenstergrößen des Sistema auch Schwierigkeiten, wenn auch nicht diese konkret.


----------



## Tommi (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

kann es sein, daß Du einfach nur den Bildschirm maximieren musst?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2012)

Da sieht mir doch rein optisch nach dem guten, alten, 96 dpi Problem aus.

Das ganze kann man in den Anzeige-Einstellungen von Windows anpassen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wignatz (11 Januar 2012)

Hallo

Problem gelöst...es lag tatsächlich an der Schriftgröße!
Hatte an meinem Win7 Rechner unter Anzeige die Schriftgröße auf Mittel (125%) stehen und nun hab ich sie wieder auf Standart (100%)...siehe da...Button mit "Bibliothek" ist wieder vorhanden !

Vielen Dank


----------



## Safetyman (20 Januar 2012)

Hallo
Safety Evaluation Tool verwenden, einfach und übersichtlich.
http://www.siemens.de/safety-evaluation-tool


----------



## Andreas Koenig (20 Januar 2012)

ach nöööö
- wo sind beim SET die Bibliotheken für Bauteile von Fremdherstellern ?
- geht nur online zu nutzen !?
- wie kann ich in einem größeren Unternehmen gemeinsam am gleichen Projekt arbeiten, ohne Password-sharing? 
- kein einfaches hinundherkopieren von Sifu etc. zwischen Projekten ...
Obwohl ich das Sistema auch nicht optimal finde, ist es eher nutzbar. Siemens nutze ich nur zum Recherchieren der Mttfd.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2012)

Sistema ist in meinen Augen eine Katastrophe, da waren ein paar Stümper am Werk, die
diese verwirrende Software erstellt haben. Unübersichtlich und Abstürze sind keine Seltenheit. 

SET ist nur auf Siemens fixiert, das ist doch auch an der Wirklichkeit vorbei. Wir setzen zu 50-60%
Siemens ein. Siemens sieht es aber nicht ein seine Daten zur Verfügung zu stellen, man bekommt sie
nur wenn man im Vertrieb anruft und Abbitte leistet. 

Pascal hat mir am besten gefallen, aber da bin ich schon wieder gescheitert um die Siemens Werte 
einzulesen. Das geht nur über dem weg, in dem Mann das von Pilz machen lässt. Wobei mir das Pascal
für mich die ganze Sache am übersichtlichsten darstellt. 

Mich kotzt das ganze so dermaßen an, warum hat man von der normenstelle es nicht so gemacht, das
jeder Hersteller der seine Bauteile verkaufen will, seine Werte als Biblothek in einer einheitlichen Struktur 
zur verfühgung stellen muß, ansonsten darf er nicht vermarkten.


----------



## Tommi (21 Januar 2012)

Hallo Helmut,

das wird (evtl.) demnächst helfen.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/50176-VDMA-Einheitsblatt-66413?p=366881#post366881

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2012)

Das blöde ist nur, das ich das jetzt schon brauche, es wird ja verlangt das die Maschinen
sicher sein sollen.


----------



## Safety (21 Januar 2012)

Hallo Helmut,
das Problem ist zurzeit noch, das die Sistema große Probleme mit großen Bibliotheken hat.
Denke deshalb hat S auch das Ganze als Projekt raus gegeben. Es ist aber auch kein Problem eine PL Komponente in PAScal anzulegen macht man in 2 Minuten und hat das Ganze dann in seiner eingen Bibliothek.
Es gibt sehr bald eine Version von PAScal die auch Version 1.4 einlesen kann. Aber ich gehe immer mehr dazu über die Angaben in den Datenblättern zu suchen und eine eigene Komponente zu erstellen, bei Pilz Produkten ist alles enthalten da übernehme ich es. Die Datenblätter benötige ich sowieso und lesen muss ich es auch!

Aber ich möchte betonen es geht auch mit Sistema, bei PAscal ist die Graphische Aufarbeitung besser da sehe ich was in meiner SF enthalten ist.


----------

